

Ask PG: Do the HN moderators have a "merge" button? - smoyer

I was wondering what tools your moderators have for managing submissions to HN.  Today there were numerous submissions linking to the same content and I would suggest that the ability to merge posts would be useful.  You could reindex the comments so that they we're all children of one of the submissions, and let the merged submissions id's redirect to chosen page.  Sometimes there are several great conversations that would be even better if they were combined.<p>Thanks
======
ColinWright
The most popular option in the poll I ran a while ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822041>

PG replied here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822860>

He feels that nothing needs to be done.

